
Hivemapper Flight View – Like Google StreetView for Drone Videos - rels25
https://hivemapper.com/flight-view
======
rels25
Hivemapper Flight View uses our mapping pipeline to transform any video into a
3D map of the world. This map combined with knowledge of where the drone was
during each frame of the video allows us to seamlessly transition between the
3D map and high-resolution video.

You can learn more here [https://blog.hivemapper.com/introducing-hivemapper-
flight-vi...](https://blog.hivemapper.com/introducing-hivemapper-flight-
view-72a084be7dd4#.hvd1p5pdo)

We have mapped almost all of SF just from drone videos, and in the coming
weeks will release it and post the really amazing parts of SF into the map
gallery.

